
How China’s “Bat Woman” Hunted Down Viruses from SARS to the New Coronavirus - sigmaprimus
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/how-chinas-bat-woman-hunted-down-viruses-from-sars-to-the-new-coronavirus1/
======
sigmaprimus
>>> Although the Wuhan outbreak is the sixth one caused by bat-borne viruses
in the past 26 years —the other five being Hendra in 1994, Nipah in 1998, SARS
in 2002, MERS (Middle East respiratory syndrome) in 2012, and Ebola in
2014—“the animals [themselves] are not the problem,” Wang says.

I wasn't aware Ebola was traced back to bats.

------
chrisco255
"We must find them before they find us"

Aren't there inherent risks in going to search for these viruses, storing them
in research centers and performing experiments with them?

